# Public numbers



## Ckmart404 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm looking for public numbers in Pensacola that are within five or so miles! I just got a new boat (new to me) and want to go catch some things! I've found a lot of numbers but none of them say how far they are. I was wondering if somebody could give me the names of some or a lot that are within this distance or direct me to a website that will have the distances. Thank you!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Enter them on your plot charter and it will tell you the distance..


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you looking 5 miles from land or 5 miles from the pass or 5 miles from ??. The pass area has Kings and Spanish. There are also spots in the bay that hold fish. Why the 5 mile limitation. If you go 9 miles there are lots, five is slightly different. Are you talking power boat or something else?? With a little more info you could get a lot more help


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

a Google search will give you what you want. Or you can go get some paper charts at a marine store.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This site displays the Escambia County public reef list. Click on the *Map* menu option, then click on the dots in the area you are interested in: http://lionfishmap.org


----------



## Ckmart404 (Jul 4, 2013)

5 miles is just because. I have a 17' pro line cc with a 90. Not sure how we'll it's gonna do on fuel but I'll take any numbers or names and give it a shot. I just want to catch fish and I don't really want to troll when I can drop on a spot


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome map! Thanks for posting


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That map is going to be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

If you want you can PM me your email addy and I will send you a KMZ of the pensacola public number that you can load in google earth and then measure till your hearts content. A lot of the public numbers I have fished recently are holding a good amount of fish including schools of AJs. Most are short but we are getting a few keepers in there.


----------

